# OHSS (IM IN PAIN )



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Peter 

Im really sorry for troubling you .....

I am on my 1st attempt at ICSI and had egg collection 3 days ago , i had 48 follicle and out of that 27 eggs ; which has resulted in 15 embrios , they have frozen them due to having so many follicles ( i didnt have a blood test ).

Went back for a check up yest and they said all was ok ,even though i could hardly walk and was in alot of pain .
Last night i thought id have to call 999 as the pain was unbearable , being sick and unable to properly breathe.This morning i spoke to someone at the clinic who said just to drink plenty of fluids ,sit up straight and rest .

Is this normal and is there anything else i can do ? im in so much pain /discomfort painkillers are doing nothing ,



THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP , SORRY IF SOMEONE HAS ASKED THIS BEFORE


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Gail,

If you feel this unwell and your clinic are not helping (this is pretty hopeless by the way!!) then either call your GP or go directly to the hospital. Either of these will ensure that you get the attention you deserve.

Regards,

Peter



gail said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Im really sorry for troubling you .....
> 
> ...


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Gail

I really hope you are OK and after being nagged last night in the chatroom got some good advice from your local hospital?

Thinking of you. 

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Dear Peter 


I just wanted to say a BIG thank you for your reply , sorry i havent said it sooner only started feeling a bit better yesterday ! .

I can now keep a little food down ,i still have occasional pains , but i still can't lie down in bed ( have had to sleep on settee upright !), and i have now got bruising across my stomach ! 


But feeling alot better now so THANKS FOR CARING !!! 

( my clinic havent even bothered to ring to see how i am even though the last time i spoke to them i was crying and in agony ! GREAT CLINIC ! I DONT THINK !!! )


----------



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Gail,

This is probably a bit out of date now, but I thought I'd give you some info anyway!

I also suffered from OHSS during my ICSI cycle, with similar symptoms to yours though not quite as severe. My clinic were very good, but I thought you might like to know that they told me that prolonged symptoms are a "good" (if uncomfortable) sign, as pregnancy exacerbates OHSS.
This was actually how I knew our cycle had failed as all my symptoms went about 4-5 days after ET, so if yours have carried on it may be some comfort to know that this could mean the best of news!

Good Luck.

Trish x


----------

